# upper delta WMA ????



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

I plan on hunting the upper delta this year, but everytime it rains an inch they seem to close the flood gate. I was wandering if there is a site that lets you know when they close it or what level the river has to be before they close it. Thankyou in advance for the info..


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a very good question.

My buddy works with the state and he works at the Upper Delta and Perdido. I'll ask him and see if he knows of one.


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks Geronimo, the delta holds alot of nice deer and hogs if you can ever get in there to them.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

Where exactly is the upper delta?


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

north baldwin county, just past lathem. most wal marts have a map in the sporting goods.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

Public Land? or Outfitter?


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

wildlife management land.. public $ 16.50 permit at walmart.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I want to hunt this, does someone need a partner to try this area with?


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

just because that gates locked dont count out the small pines on both sides of the road just before the gate near the gun range.i shot a buck in there 3 years ago and i never would have even hunted there if it weren't for the gate being closed.with the rain we got from that T.S. lee i highly doubt it will open anytime soon .i've seen it closed just from one rain. good luck


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

I scouted out the upper before the gate and found several nice spots with signs of deer. Ardiemus you could hunt it yourself but its always nice to go with a buddy. here is a link . http://outdooralabama.com/hunting/land/wildlife-areas/wmamaps/ Good Luck


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

pelagicone said:


> wildlife management land.. public $ 16.50 permit at walmart.


Also add about $275 for an out of state license if you reside in Florida.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

I checked on this last year and was told that if the water level hits 21 ft at Claiborne, then the gate is closed. It frequents 21 ft and above alot during January thru early spring.


----------



## Brunson (Aug 12, 2008)

Keep in mind gate open or not its still accessible to hunt by boat.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

Geronimo said:


> That's a very good question.
> 
> My buddy works with the state and he works at the Upper Delta and Perdido. I'll ask him and see if he knows of one.


Better yet, need him to just give a couple of us a key

I rode up there today and gate was closed. Not sure why - river is very low so it had nothing to do with water. A few seasons opened Sept 1 so ??


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I hunt the upper tensaw delta, I usually launch out of Hubbards Landing. What flood gate are you guys talking about?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

There talking about the hate in stocton where you enter the drive in side of the management land. Even though the river is down they will leave the gate shut if it got the roads muddy. They don't want the roads getting tore up. Also the "man" thinks it is his own hunting club so when hd gets an excuse he closes the gate for whatever reason.


----------



## Bromley (Sep 24, 2010)

I just call the DCNR office down in Spanish Fort and they'll tell you if the gate is closed or not, saves a trip. Or go by boat and you don't have to worry about the gate, I sort of like the gate closed myself, keeps the riff-raff like Country outta there.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Bromley said:


> I just call the DCNR office down in Spanish Fort and they'll tell you if the gate is closed or not, saves a trip. Or go by boat and you don't have to worry about the gate, I sort of like the gate closed myself, keeps the riff-raff like Country outta there.


 riff-raff like me??? i never said i used it, i just know where it is.. i have a boat to!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------

